# [Review] Xigmatek Midgard II - Angriff des Germanen



## Jarafi (3. April 2012)

*Review*​ 


*Xigmatek*​ 


*Midgard II*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








*Informationen zum Test*

Kein Hersteller erfindet heute das Rad neu, sondern orientiert sich an Vorgänger-Generationen.
So stellt Xigmatek mit dem Midgard II einen aufgewerteten Nachfolger des sehr beliebten Erstlingswerks „Midgard“ vor.
Dieser punktete bei seiner Einführung sowohl durch einen guten Preis als auch mit jeder Menge cooler Features.
Das Midgard II bietet nun folgende Erweiterungen: USB 3.0, eine HDD-Docking-Station und vieles mehr.

Für die abgedrehten Fotos habe ich mich dieses mal sogar in einen Schneesturm gewagt und auch vor einer Schlittenfahrt bin ich nicht zurückgeschreckt.

All das und noch viel mehr findet ihr in meiner Review.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









*Was ihr so findet*

Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Front des Midgard II ansehen, einfach den Menüpunkt Die Front anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.​ 

*I. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang

*II. Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Front
Der Deckel
Die Rückseite
Der Boden
Die Seitenteile

*III. Die Inneren Werte*

Der Mainboardschlitten
Die PCI-Slots
Die HDD-Racks
Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung

*IV. Das Testsystem*

*V. Einbau der Hardware*

Der Laufwerkseinbau
Der Festplatteneinbau
Der Mainboardeinbau und die H80
Der Netzteileinbau und die Kabelverlegung
Der Grafikkarteneinbau
Die Lüftersteuerung

*VI. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

*VII. Resümee*



*I.Verpackung und der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Starten wir mit der Verpackung und dem Lieferumfang des Xigmatek Midgard II 


*Die Verpackung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Xigmatek verpackt das Midgard II in einer schlichten Kartonage.
Auf dieser finden sich sowohl ein Aufdruck des Gehäuses als auch die Spezifikationen und die Features.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum leichteren Transportieren, gibt es noch zwei Tragegriffe. Die Schachtel erfüllt ihren Einsatzzweck und sorgt dafür, dass das Gehäuse sicher bei euch ankommt.



*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Xigmatek liefert euch natürlich nicht nur das rohe Gehäuse in Form des Midgard II aus, sondern dazu auch ein kleines Zubehörpaket.
Dieses umfasst eine Schnellanleitung, bei der man sich aufgrund der Übersetzung manchmal das Grinsen nicht verkneifen kann.
Auch mit dabei sind sämtliche Schrauben, zehn Kabelbinder, eine 5.25“ Slim-Line-Laufwerksblende und eine PCI-Slot-Lüftersteuerung für die bis zu drei Lüfter.
Ebenso ein Adapter zum leichteren Montieren der Mainboard-Abstandshalter.
Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


Xigmatek hat dem Midgard II einen komplett in schwarz gehaltenen Anstrich verpasst. Jedoch fällt unserem Auge sofort der matte Look auf dem Deckel und der Front auf.
Hier setzt Xigmatek nicht auf einfaches Stahlblech sondern auf eine wie der Hersteller selbst sagt „Leather coated Skin“ - auf Deutsch ist dies eine lederartige Oberfläche.
Dieser sorgt für den edlen mattschwarzen Look und lockert die sterile Stahloberfläche etwas auf.
Beim Midgard II setzt Xigmatek außerdem auf eine klare Linienführung, was das Design der kompletten Außenhaut angeht. Das wird besonders bei der Front und dem Deckel ersichtlich.
Für die klare Linienführung sorgen sowohl die Aufteilung der Front und des Deckels und die „Dachrinne“ die diese einschließt.
Ob einem dieses Design nun zusagt ist wohl eine Geschmackssache.
Die Verarbeitung des Midgard II ist sehr gut, lediglich nach dem Auspacken riecht die Lederoberfläche eben wie neuer Kunststoff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Die Spezifikationen findet ihr in der Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Front*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Wie oben bereits angesprochen, setzt Xigmatek bei der Front auf eine schlichte und klare Linienführung, die zusammen mit der Lederoberfläche für die edle Optik sorgt.
Im unteren Teil der Front befinden sich hinter dem schwarzen Lochblech ein vorinstallierter 120 mm Lüfter in schwarz von Xigmatek.
Auf dem Lochblech finden wir das für Xigmatek typische X-Logo. Für einen weiteren 120 mm Lüfter ist ein Platz vorgesehen.
Die Lüfter sind nicht beleuchtet, lassen sich aber für Serienlüfter als leise bezeichnen. Sie können aber bei Bedarf problemlos ausgetauscht werden.
In der Front selbst könnt ihr bis zu drei 5,25“ Laufwerke verbauen.
Für den oberen Slot, der aufgrund der Kabel des I/O-Panels blockiert ist, legt Xigmatek eine Slim-Line-Laufwerksblende bei.
Diese Laufwerke - aus dem Notebooksektor bekannt - können so auch in eurem Midi-Tower Platz finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Front ist wie bei fast allen modernen Gehäusen mit wenigen Handgriffen zu entfernen.
Natürlich ist dies ohne Werkzeug möglich, da sie einfach am Grundrahmen eingeschnappt wird. Ist die Front entfernt, kommt auch die von der Außenhaut bekannte schwarze Optik zum Vorschein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Lüfter selbst sind nicht direkt an der Front fixiert, sondern sind am Grundrahmen des Midgard II montiert.



*Der Deckel*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Xigmatek setzt wie bei der Front auch beim Deckel auf eine Lederoberfläche und eine klare Linienführung.
Auf dem Deckel finden wir ebenso die „Dachrinne“ wie in der Front. Sie hat keine technische Funktion, sondern dient nur Designzwecken und ist - wie oben angesprochen - Geschmackssache.
Stellt ihr eure Gehäuse allerdings in einen Schneesturm, bei dem Schnee auf dem Gehäuse festfriert und lasst es dann auftauen, könnt ihr zusehen, wie dort das Wasser entlangläuft.
Natürlich nur ohne Innenleben zu empfehlen.
Der Deckel ist wie die Front am Grundrahmen festgeschnappt und kann so mit wenigen Handgriffen entnommen werden.
Das I/O-Panel bleibt hierbei unberührt, da es direkt mit dem Grundrahmen verschraubt ist.
Im hinteren Bereich des Deckels unter der Lochblechabdeckung finden wir Platz für zwei 120 / 140 mm Lüfter bzw. einen Single- oder Dualradiator.
Xigmatek bietet auch zwei Schlauchdurchführungen der Rückseite des Deckels an. Auch hier werden die Lüfter mit dem Grundrahmen verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im vorderen Teil finden wir das gut bestückte I/O-Panel und die HDD-Docking-Station des Midgard II. Die HDD-Docking-Station ist für 3.5“ und 2.5“ Laufwerke ausgelegt, das I/O-Panel bietet:



2 x USB 2.0
1 x USB 3.0
1 x Audio-Out
1 x Audio-In,
einen Resetschalter
einen Powerschalter
Der Powerschalter neigt ab und an zum Hängenbleiben. Hakt der Schalter nach dem Einschalten geht der PC natürlich wieder aus - sehr ärgerlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Rückseite*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Bei der Rückseite hält sich Xigmatek an die allgemeinen Standards.
Es gibt einen ATX-Ausgang, einen Lüfterausgang für einen 120 mm Lüfter, sechs PCI-Öffnungen und eine Netzteilöffnung am Boden.
Auch zwei kleine Schlauchöffnungen für eure Wasserkühlung sind vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Boden*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Auch beim Boden gibt es nichts Äußergewöhnliches. Wir finden eine Öffnung für das Netzteil und eine Öffnung für einen zusätzlichen 120 mm Lüfter.
Beide Öffnungen sind mit Staubfiltern versehen. Diese können einfach entnommen werden, um sie zu säubern - jedoch ist der Wiedereinbau etwas fummelig.
Vier Füße geben dem Midgard II einen sicheren Stand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Seitenteile*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Seitenteile erfüllen ihren Zweck ausschliesslich als Seitenteil. D.h. sie sind vollständig geschlossen in Stahlblech gehalten.
Das linke Seitenteil bietet jedoch zwei Öffnungen für zwei 120 / 140 mm Lüfter. Leider verzichtet Xigmatek hier auf Staubfilter.
Für Modding-Freunde gibt es allerdings auch eine Midgard II Version mit Sichtfenster.

Die beiden Seitenteile werden jeweils mit zwei Rändelschrauben an der Rückseite des Midgard II fixiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die beiden Seitenteile werden jeweils mit zwei Rändelschrauben an der fixiert 


*III. Die Inneren Werte*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
So schön die Außenhaut des Midgard II auch aussieht, für uns Hardwarebastler interessanter ist natürlich der Innenraum. Diesen werden wir nun genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Den Innenraum lackiert Xigmatek komplett in schwarz, verzichtet jedoch hier auf Lederoberflächen.
Auf den ersten Blick wirkt das Gehäuse sehr geräumig und gut aufgeteilt; die Verarbeitung ist auch im Innenraum sehr gut.



*Der Mainboardschlitten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der Mainboardschlitten im Xigmatek Midgard II kann sowohl ATX- , MicroATX- als auch ITX-Platinen aufnehmen.
Er bietet die mittlerweile übliche Backplate-Öffnung zur Montage großer CPU-Kühler ohne das Mainboard ausbauen zu müssen und drei Kabelöffnungen zum sauberen Verlegen der Kabel hinter der Mainboard-Öffnung.
Die Abstandshalter für das Mainboard sind leider nicht vormontiert, können jedoch mit dem beiliegenden Adapter kinderleicht festgeschraubt werden.
Die Löcher sind beschriftet um die Abstandshalter abhängig von eurem Formfaktor richtig montieren zu können.
Zum Kabelverlegen hat Xigmatek bei diesem kompakten Gehäuse enorm viel Raum hinter dem Mainboardschlitten gelassen: 20 mm sollten auch für das 24Pin-ATX Kabel locker reichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die PCI-Slots und das Netzteil*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bei den PCI Slots setzt Xigmatek auf Rändelschrauben und verzichtet zum Glück auf Plastikschnellspannfutter. So können auch große Grafikkarten sicher montiert werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die HDD-Racks*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Um eure Festplatten im Midgard II zu montieren, sind zwei HDD-Racks mit je drei ausziehbaren Schubladen vorhanden.
Die 2.5“ oder 3.5“ Festplatten werden einfach in die Schubladen geklemmt und bis zum Einrasten in das HDD-Rack geschoben.
Die Schubladen wirken auf den ersten Blick etwas klapprig.
Für die Entkopplung sind an den Kontaktstellen zu den Festplatten Antivibrationsgummis angebracht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für extrem lange Grafikkarten, habt ihr die Möglichkeit den oberen der beiden Festplattenkäfige zu entnehmen 


*Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Möchtet ihr eine Wasserkühlung verwenden, bietet euch das Midgard II diverse Möglichkeiten dafür an.
Auf der Rückseite befinden sich vier Schlauchöffnungen und im Deckel kann ein 240 mm Radiator installiert werden.
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass das Midgard II nur ein MIDI-Tower ist, könnte es jedoch etwas eng werden. Für große Wasserkühlungen ist das Xigmatek Elysium zu empfehlen.



*IV. Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Um das Gehäuse mit Leben zu füllen, hier mein Testsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*V. Der Einbau der Hardware*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nun folgt der Einbau des Testsystems ins Xigmatek Midgard II 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Laufwerkseinbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Damit das DVD-Laufwerk seinen Platz findet, müsst ihr zuerst die Front abnehmen und ein Slotblech entfernen. Danach geschieht das Montieren mit wenigen Handgriffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Der Festplatteneinbau*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Der Festplatteneinbau geschieht ebenso kinderleicht wie der Einbau des DVD-Laufwerks:
Schublade raus, Festplatte rein und die Schublade mit der Festplatte wieder reinschieben.
Die anfangs klapprig wirkenden Festplattenschubladen sind nach der Bestückung mit einer Festplatten richtig solide.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Der Mainboardeinbau und die H80*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bevor ihr das Mainboard einbaut, müsst ihr zuerst die Abstandshalter für dieses montieren, da keine vormontiert sind. Das Mainboard lässt sich danach ohne Problem einbauen.
Für die H80 muss der hintere 120 mm Lüfter demontiert werden. Diesen habe ich dann einfach in der Front verbaut, da wie oben beschrieben, zwei 120 mm Lüfter Platz finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Netzteileinbau und die Kabelverlegung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Das Netzteil wird eingesetzt und an der Rückseite mit vier Schrauben fixiert.
Durch montierte Antivibrationsvorrichtungen soll das Netzteil vom Stahlrahmen des Gehäuses entkoppelt werden.
Die Kabelverlegung gestaltet sich durch die drei Kabeldurchführungen im Mainboardschlitten und die 20 mm Platz sehr einfach.Die Kabelöffnungen haben eine angemessen Größe für das Verlegen der Kabel bei meinem Testsystem.
Benötigt ihr jedoch mehr Kabel für ein SLI-System, so ist die Öffnung die dem Netzteil am nächsten liegt zu klein für die vielen Kabel.
Entweder gibt es dann ein riesen Gefummel oder die Kabel passen gar nicht mehr durch.

Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass Xigmatek eine Öffnung für den 12V CPU Stecker vorgesehen hat, so kann auch dieser Stecker hinter dem Mainboard verschwinden.
Leider kann der USB 3.0 Anschluss auf dem I/O-Panel nicht benutzt werden, da kein USB 2.0 zu 3.0 Adapter beiliegt. Die Bandbreite geht so zwar verloren, jedoch hätte man so einen zusätzlichen USB 3.0 Port.
Alles in allem kann das Kabelmanagement als gelungen bezeichnet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Der Grafikkarteneinbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Auch eine große Grafikkarte wie die Gigabyte GTX570 SOC passt ohne Probleme in das Gehäuse und ist mit Rändelschrauben sicher fixiert.
Für größere GPUs entfernt ihr einfach das obere HDD-Rack. Für Multi-GPU-Systeme wird es allerdings etwas eng.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lüftersteuerung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Xigmatek liefert zum Midgard II eine PCI-Slot Lüftersteuerung. An für sich eine coole Idee, allerdings weist schon die Bezeichnung auf den ersten Kritikpunkt hin: denn die Lüftersteuerung wird in einen freien PCI-Slot montiert. Dies bedeutet, dass der Poti zum Regeln der Steuerung an der Rückseite des Gehäuses zu finden ist und damit schwer zu erreichen.
Ich persönlich liege nicht gerne unter dem Tisch um die Lüfter zu steuern.
Ein weiterer kleiner Kritikpunkt ist, das maximal nur drei der insgesamt acht möglichen Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen werden können. Eine Lüftersteuerung beim Zubehör ist natürlich eine gute Sache, nur diese ist leider nur bedingt zu gebrauchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*VI. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nun da alles eingebaut ist, bleibt natürlich die Frage, ob denn auch alles funktioniert:
Ich kann feststellen: Das gesamte System funktioniert auch nach dem Einbau in das Midgard II problemlos.
Die Lautstärke der vormontierten Lüfter ist als gut zu bezeichnen. Gemessen an anderen Lüftern vernehmt ihr selbst hier bei 12 V nur ein leichtes Brummen, was im virtuellen Schlachtenlärm oder im Film nicht mehr wahrnehmbar ist.
Mit der Lüftersteuerung könnt ihr natürlich die Lüfter auch nach euren Wünschen regeln. ( Wenn ihr unter den Tisch sitzt).
.



*VII. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Xigmatek liefert mit dem Midgard II nicht nur einen soliden und würdigen Nachfolger des Ursprungs-Midgard ab sondern sorgt auch mit der zum Teil coolen Übersetzung für ein breites Grinsen in meinem Gesicht.
Die Verarbeitung ist durchgehend gut und weist weder Mängel in der Lackierung noch an Kanten auf; allerdings ist die Lederoberfläche vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache.
Der Hardwareeinbau sowie die Kabelverlegung sind auch gelungen; nur bei Hardware die mehr Versorgungsanschlüsse benötigt, werden die Kabelöffnungen schnell zu eng, was dann in ein Gefummel ausarten kann.
Bei der Serien-Belüftung und deren Lautstärke hinterlässt das Midgard II auch einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Wenn wir beim Thema Lüfter sind, die beiliegende Lüftersteuerung ist eine coole Idee, nur ist diese deplaziert: sobald euer PC unter dem Tisch steht, ist nachträgliches Steuern der Lüfter umständlich.
Das I/O-Panel wurde mit dem Nötigsten bestückt, verzichtet aber auf eSATA oder FIREWIRE, dafür bietet euch das Gehäuse zwei USB 2.0 Anschlüsse und einen USB 3.0 Anschluss.
Letztere kann leider nicht benutzt werden da mein Board keinen internen Adapter bereitstellt und auch Xigmatek keinen USB 2.0 zu 3.0 Adapter beilegt.
Ob das nun eine Schwäche vom Mainboard oder vom Gehäuse ist, ist eine gute Frage.
Ebenso ein kleiner Kritikpunkt ist der manchmal hackende Power-Schalter.
Abschließend kann ich sagen das Xigmatek mit dem Midgard II vieles richtig macht nur vereinzelt kleine Kritikpunkte vorhanden sind.
Und für einen aktuellen Preis von ca. 63 € ( Stand 03.04.12) , bekommt das Gehäuse trotz der kleineren Mängel eine klare Kaufempfehlung von mir.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*Weitere Links zum Produkt*


*Das Xigmatek Midgrad II im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Das Xigmatek Midgard II auf der Xigmatek Webseite*





*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*​ 

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bilder und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook​ 

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*​ 

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal​ 

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*​


----------



## Jooschka (24. Mai 2012)

Hey Super geiler Test! Danke dafür!!
Ich schiele schon länger auf dieses Gehäuse, da mir die Dock-InStation für Festplatten sehr entgegenkommenwürde... und ein usb3 reicht vorne vollkommen, ext. festplatten kommen sowiso nach hinten.
Endlich ein guter, aussagekräftiger Test, ohne Widersprüche, mit allen nötigen Infos, Besonderheiten und Verbesserungsvorschlägen!
Weiter so!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2012)

Wirklich gelungenes Review 

Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Tage das Gehäuse mal näher angesehen und muß sagen das ich von der Optik und Haptik nicht überzeugt bin. Ich finde das Ur Midgard da doch besser.
Mein größter Kritikpunkt ist das fehlende Window bzw eine komplett geschlossene Seitenwand


----------



## Jarafi (30. Mai 2012)

Danke 

Es gibt auch eine Version mit Scheibe, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Greets


----------

